# Flaire.



## GVL

Hola!

M'agradría saber si algú coneix el significat d'aquesta paraula: "flaire". I a ser posible la traducció al castellà.

La frase completa es:

"En Camí pot ensumar la flaire del menjar."

Gracies!


----------



## GVL

Suposo que es olor... no?


----------



## Lumia

Sí, vol dir exactament "olor".


----------



## GVL

Gracies de nou Lumia.


----------



## Tige

Igual m'equivoco, però "flaire" per a mi té connotacions d'olor bona, de perfum...


----------



## Mei

Tige said:


> Igual m'equivoco, però "flaire" per a mi té connotacions d'olor bona, de perfum...



O d'un bon fricandó, un conill a la vinegreta o una fideuà.... ja em ve salivera! 

Per cert, per mi també pot dir les dues coses. 

Mei


----------



## Lumia

Per a mi tant pot ser positiu com negatiu, tot i que potser sí que l'utilitzo més en sentit positiu perquè per a males olors hi ha tot un repertori: _catipèn, ferum, pudor_...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Tige said:


> Igual m'equivoco, però "flaire" per a mi té connotacions d'olor bona, de perfum...


 
No sempre, Tige, dita amb ironia, aquesta paraula pot dir pudor/tuf perfectament; si més no, jo l'he sentida molt dita amb aquesta intenció!

Per cert, estimada de la Franja/Ohio, que te'n dec una!

Bona tarda tingueu tots


----------

